# Glad to be at one again



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well, for those of you who know me, I have bouncing back and forth between the parkview and IBSselfhelp boards for awhile now. I was at Parkview first, and called it my home base. I did kinda ease myself off their IBS board because it was a bit redundant but I still hung out at the fibro board, although tasting of the fruit over at clouds at times. My "real" friends though, I felt were at Parkview. So glad we are here together, and I don't have to bounce between the two boards anymore. I like the one-stop I get with an IBS and Fibro boards at one site. Sometimes it may be a longer time downloading here, and the search doesn't work as well as at Parkview, but there still is a nice bunch of people between us.Fibro-IBSers Unite! Well, we with both syndromes kinda wish they didn't overlap, but we have to accept the things we cannot change.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Moldie! It took me a while too, to get acquainted. Lots of hopping back and forth. It seems strange what with the new forum and even the colors on this new board. It will take some getting use to. I am so glad Calida e-mailed me and so did Weener. I would have been so lost without their input. How have you been? Do you know anything about this guaifenesin protocol for treating Fibro? I am doing a lot of researching on it now and have read the book by Dr. St. Amand. I've made phone calls around Green Bay with no luck. The people I have e-mailed have sent me on to a number of sites where that treatment has been used and most of the feedback is positive. When I mentioned it to my Doctor a month ago, he told me he had heard nothing about it and thought it to be a sham. What made me angry, though, was the fact that he didn't waste a breath telling me it was a sham, but he had never heard about it either! If I could find a physician who has used this, I would like to talk with him about it. I have been so everlasting achey and sore and have had a tremendous headache for 2 weeks straight now. Night and day. I know the work we did around the house, etc. added to it, but didn't cause it. I'm so tired of taking meds that don't do anything for me. He has me on Neurontin and I have been stiffer and have had nightly charlie horses in my calves. Well, I called the pharmacist, and low and behold those are some of the side effects of Neurontin. Now why in the world would my doctor put me on something like that when I already had plenty of stiffness?!?! And I sure don't need new symptoms to add to the ones I already have!!! Well, enough complainng for a while. It's nice to hear from you. I haven't been real active on the board lately either. I've been so busy around here getting things in order. We've decided to sell our house. So many things to take care of. Later. Keep in touch. Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2000)

Moldie!Glad to see you back! We're all getting here, one by one. We'll soon get back into the swing of things.Hi Feisty...I'll e-mail you later.Take care,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I know I have read about the Guaf. tx. in the fibro newsletter. Mixed opinions on that. If I can find it sometime, I will fill you in on what it has to say. I know what you mean about docs.. I tried to get an Endocrinologist to understand about the borderline perimeters that some say require adjustment, based on Jacob Teitelbaum's book, but he would have none of that! There are what they are and where they have always been, and you can't change them! Status quo wins out once again. Are you now in Brown Cty or going for a chance for a ticket to the Pack? You will be busy and I don't envy you with the stress of a move. Hope you can take it slow and easy, and hope it is a good move for you and your family.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Well, long time no talk. I was just on the verge of putting an APB out on you. LOL Anyways, glad to hear from you. How is your summer going? Did you finish your computer course? I'm hoping that we can get a chatnite set up on this board. Haven't had much luck yet. Can't seem to connect to anyone ie) Jeffrey Roberts? Will keep in contact once I hear of anything. Take care.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Moldie and everybody !!!! It sure is good to hear from everyone . Moldie I suffer from IBS too . I was like you going from board to board . I now feel this group is home . I am so glad that we all are still together . I just wanted to post and say HI . God Bless and take care. Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi All,Well I guess the reality of IBS and Fibro running hand in hand is true. It can only help to have more people involved in our message boards.I hope all of you are well today and I was wondering if we are on for our usual monday night chats?well take care,sea


----------

